# Trail/pleasure riding in an English saddle



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

I have ridden trails and pleasure for the last 2 years solely in a western saddle. However- I would like to start riding trails and for pleasure in an English saddle and pad once in a while. If I do that, should ALL of the tack be English, including the breast collar and bridle? 

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question. I just would be embarrassed to "do it wrong" in public LOL!

Any pictures you might have of you trail riding in English tack would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Western saddles are very rare here, we all trail ride / hack in English saddles The purest in my would prefer an English bridle, but I really don't think it matters as you know what your horse goes best in.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't ride english but I'm not sure a western breast collar would even connect properly to an english saddle? As for the bridle though, I spent many years riding in a western saddle with an english bridle. It was the only one that would fit my old TB's ginormous head. It does look kinda miss-matched but if you're just riding around for fun I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

You definitely can. Up until about a couple of years ago I only owned my wintec dressage saddle. I did everything I wanted to do in that saddle, include trail rides, hacks in the pasture, and road rides. 

You can use any kind of bridle you want, and any breastcollar provided it worked with the saddle. Personally, I think that with a well fitting saddle the average rider doesn't have a need for a breastcollar. Note: by average rider I don't mean the type that goes up and down mountains :wink: For that reason I'd recommend just ditching the breastcollar altogether unless you just like the look of it. As for the bridle, for practical purposes it doesn't matter in the slightest. I occasionally ride in my dressage saddle and western bridle, or vice versa if one's home being cleaned. 

If you aren't quite sure how well you'll like riding in an English saddle then I'd recommend buying a used saddle of a decent quality brand. This way you can resell it fairly easily if it doesn't work. Keep using your current tack (except saddle and girth), and buy a new bridle and breastcollar if you choose assuming that you like the saddle. If you decide you don't like the English saddle then you won't be stuck trying to sell the rest of your stuff. 

If you go out in public with mismatched saddle and tack then you will LOOK like you're doing it wrong. People will likely chuckle and make comments when you're not looking, so if that bothers you then I'd get matching tack. I'll ride at the barn in mismatched tack and not care what people think. Everyone there knows that I know it's mismatched. I've ridden out on the levee that way as well- most people won't even notice me. I'd definitely match my stuff if I were riding out around other people.


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I already have a decent English saddle. The next time I go out, I'll try it and send pictures LOL!

I really appreciate yalls comments!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I trail ride in my Isabel Weurth wintec dressage saddle all the time and like it better than a western saddle. It's very comfortable and I feel very secure in it. If you are just riding for fun I guess it doesn't matter which bridle etc that you use.
I have noticed when riding with friends, they are all in western tack, that my horses don't sweat as much as the other horses, don't know if it has anything to do with riding English as opposed to western. This isn't just with one horse either, any horse I'm riding at the time.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I technically "mix" my tack as I go out in an english saddle with a hackamore and my mare neck reins.. but most people think endurance riders look nuts anyway, so I hardly notice the looks normally. :wink:

Both boys also go in english saddles with hacks, though their neck reining hasn't been perfected yet.






































I've ridden lots of lots of miles in that tack. Love it!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

As long as your tack fits properly I wouldn't care if it's mismatched. The people I ride with are the sorts that don't care either! Recently I was riding with a western saddle, an English bridle made up of two different bridles, and nylon trail reins. Yep, stylin!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about mismatched tack. It looks nicer if everything matches, but not necessarily enough to spend $100+ on a new bridle if the western one works just fine.

I trail ride in my dressage saddle and find it to be very comfortable and secure, though I've considered switching to a western or endurance saddle because my dressage saddle would be pretty pricey to replace if it got messed up!


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

PhantomHorse 13- That last picture is breathtaking!!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Pyrros said:


> I don't ride english but I'm not sure a western breast collar would even connect properly to an english saddle? As for the bridle though, I spent many years riding in a western saddle with an english bridle. It was the only one that would fit my old TB's ginormous head. It does look kinda miss-matched but if you're just riding around for fun I don't see why it would be a problem.


Eh, just add some bling to the English bridle. Some rhinestones and a Texas star or two. Spray paint it neon pink. Add a few crosses. Nobody will know the difference.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Atomicodyssey said:


> As long as your tack fits properly I wouldn't care if it's mismatched. The people I ride with are the sorts that don't care either! Recently I was riding with a western saddle, an English bridle made up of two different bridles, and nylon trail reins. Yep, stylin!


Not to mention when the western headstall loses a Chicago screw and you slip a piece of leather through the hole and tie the two ends together!

The nerdy-black glasses fixed with electrical tape image of the horse world.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I switch my tack around all the time too on rides. When I use my English AP saddle I usually still use my western style endurance headstall and bit since my horse neck reins so well.

What ever you and your horse are comfortable with go for it!


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

AQHSam said:


> Eh, just add some bling to the English bridle. Some rhinestones and a Texas star or two. Spray paint it neon pink. Add a few crosses. Nobody will know the difference.


Actually, I have a beautiful custom headstall, breast collar and reins that my husband got me for Christmas last year. I was just wondering how bad it would look with an English Saddle.


I moved her forelock out of the way so you could see


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

AgileOllie said:


> Actually, I have a beautiful custom headstall, breast collar and reins that my husband got me for Christmas last year. I was just wondering how bad it would look with an English Saddle.
> 
> 
> I moved her forelock out of the way so you could see


Very NICE!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

PhantomHorse...what brand of saddle is that?

OP...I rode in a Wintec dressage for years. Loved it. I now use plantation saddle. But I do use a breastplate and the nylon bridle can be western or English. And I use the bit my horse goes best in. Period.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AgileOllie said:


> PhantomHorse 13- That last picture is breathtaking!!



Thank you. Its easily my favorite ride picture ever. It's framed on the wall at home. :smile:





Dustbunny said:


> PhantomHorse...what brand of saddle is that?


That is an older model Free'N'Easy, which is a flex panel saddle made in England.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I ride in an endurance saddle that is built pretty much like a western saddle except it has no horn and endurance stirrups. I wear and English helmet, English britches, and hiking boots. It works for me. I have not been nominated for any fashion parades lately though...........


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

AQHSam said:


> Not to mention when the western headstall loses a Chicago screw and you slip a piece of leather through the hole and tie the two ends together!
> 
> The nerdy-black glasses fixed with electrical tape image of the horse world.


 I use zip ties!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use blue loctite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

